# I need advice on what to do , worried about getting dropped ( Long)



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

SandyEggoCub said:


> I had my craft cert this past week and I did terrible on both pipe bending and the meter usage on the wiring board.
> 
> I’ve only gone through the meter useage once or twice and when I’ve attended tutoring the instructors never go over the meter use or anything like that so I just focused on the pipe bending mainly because the instructors for that where always helpful and provided input.
> 
> ...


Just keep going to tutoring show that you care. Ask some brothers on the job to be you some pipe bending in your blood. Buy the guys on the job some donuts to teach you. Don’t give up. But also I wouldn’t worry to much 569 is one of the busiest locals in the country and you are cheap at the very least you will get pushed through. Lastly just show up and show some Initiative work hard and younwill
Be fine.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

If your that worried about it, buy a bender and a bundle of emt and practice on nights or weekends. Or is that the sort of thing that gets your peepee slapped in the union? There is a really good book by Richard Cox on conduit bending. I highly recommend it. My thoughts are the same on using a meter, use all your resources, watch you tube videos, ask questions on here, etc. Is there a particular aspect of using the meter that your having trouble with?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Practicing at home non stop could help…. Get involved with anyone else youre friends with in the trade.

make wood set ups and meter them. Bend the pipe, wire it, meter it…. Repeat


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Just like the guys above are saying...repetition. perfect practice makes perfect.


----------



## SandyEggoCub (Dec 11, 2021)

mburtis said:


> If your that worried about it, buy a bender and a bundle of emt and practice on nights or weekends. Or is that the sort of thing that gets your peepee slapped in the union? There is a really good book by Richard Cox on conduit bending. I highly recommend it. My thoughts are the same on using a meter, use all your resources, watch you tube videos, ask questions on here, etc. Is there a particular aspect of using the meter that your having trouble with?


I wanted to do this but material is so expensive right now I couldn’t afford it.

I’m only making 19$/hr and I’m on my own in one of the most expensive areas in the country.

I screwed the pooch and didn’t do good on the material ID so I failed the lab. I still passed the semester but I’m probably gonna get sent in front of the board and kicked out being a 1-1.

the lab instructor says he’s never had anyone fail to the point of no remediation unless they where kookoo for coco puffs but he doesn’t think that’s my case.

I guess I just suck but atleast I have my PPO insurance so I’m getting back on ADD meds this week and I’m gonna request a full psych evaluation.

if I’m kicked out then I’ll just work for Berg until I save some money then leave the trade completely.

Probably try to get into the powder business or something. Idk dude.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Im going to be honest. your a winy little bitch that has already quit and you are basically looking for sympathy rather than a solution.

Maybe im bias as you remind me of a helper i had years ago that would say dumb **** like " im never going to learn this. Its difficult because im not to smart ". Its like dude you have zero experience and you have only been my helper for 3 f-ing hours don't you at least want to go inside the mcc to see what the f is in there.

Now if you would have come at us with
Guys i screwed up on my test and i need help. Do any of you have a old emt bender, a volt meter and some used junk that you can spare. Basically im broke but i swear any help i receive i will pay forwards in the future. 

Dam i almost want to put my hand in my pocket and send my self a home depot card. Of course im going to ask for a picture of the receipt as im completely untrustworthy so im going to skip the emt and buy a ryobi which wont be my fault as i have oldtimers so im going to forget what i was going there for and just buy junk.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

gpop said:


> Im going to be honest. your a winy little bitch that has already quit and you are basically looking for sympathy rather than a solution.
> 
> Maybe im bias as you remind me of a helper i had years ago that would say dumb **** like " im never going to learn this. Its difficult because im not to smart ". Its like dude you have zero experience and you have only been my helper for 3 f-ing hours don't you at least want to go inside the mcc to see what the f is in there.
> 
> ...


id vote for you.


----------



## SandyEggoCub (Dec 11, 2021)

gpop said:


> Im going to be honest. your a winy little bitch that has already quit and you are basically looking for sympathy rather than a solution.
> 
> Maybe im bias as you remind me of a helper i had years ago that would say dumb **** like " im never going to learn this. Its difficult because im not to smart ". Its like dude you have zero experience and you have only been my helper for 3 f-ing hours don't you at least want to go inside the mcc to see what the f is in there.
> 
> ...


Why the **** would I ask a person at work to borrow 300-400$ ? You can’t expect anyone to look out for you but yourself. I’m an adult. Am I supposed keep doing the same every semester when I fall behind ? 

I shouldn’t have to get more practice in , plenty of people passed with the time the school gave us to practice. Some came to tutoring once or twice , some came more than that but no one came every week and still failed.

This program is obviously too fast paced for me and I’m not competent enough to be a well paid electrician. 

I’m coming in with other people who have zero experience in the trade and they’re doing better than me.

Picking yourself up by your bootstraps won’t do anything if I’m mentally ******** and can’t be attentive or learn quick enough.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Majewski said:


> id vote for you.



I need to develop a program that locks down my keyboard for a hr after leaving a conference call with a bunch of engineers.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

gpop said:


> I need to develop a program that locks down my keyboard for a hr after leaving a conference call with a bunch of engineers.


lol. then we can make a bypass hack/update and sell it for 9.99.


----------

